

How I Survived on $250 For An Entire Summer in Silicon Valley - mahipal
http://ben-lang.tumblr.com/post/10414403950/how-i-survived-on-250-for-an-entire-summer-in-silicon

======
antidaily
Equally annoyed and impressed by your frugalness. Kudos.

